# Sales on companies FO for CP soap



## Hinata (Apr 10, 2020)

As we all know, fragrance oils tend to be pricey. I was hoping we can have a list of various companies for CP soap and when they get sales on FO as well as tips on who has better products.

I personally only bought FO thus far from candlescience. They used to have a 99 cents sale twice a year. Mid March and mid august however they don’t release the exact date so when I know it’s coming I check daily for their sale which lasts just a few days. This year it wasn’t 99 cents but like 1.36 or so per ounce.  Unfortunately for a lot of their products despite being safe to use on the skin making it soap safe I feel that a lot of their oils misbehave. I was wondering if that was because their main goal was to make candles as opposed to CP soap? ...Since a lot of their FO accelerates, separates or rices. 
Is this the nature of all FO or does other company have tailored their product to be more CP soap friendly??  If you can please name the company you’ve had luck with and the times of the year for their sales I’ll greatly appreciate it! Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## dibbles (Apr 10, 2020)

Someone will usually post when a supplier is having a sale. Right now Wholesale Supplies Plus (WSP) is having a sale on all things coconut, including the coconut FOs they carry.

There are many good soap suppliers with reliable FOs. You can check the fragrance oil review chart https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/fragrance-oil-review-chart-link.47182/ for reviews posted by members. You are on the east coast, so Rustic Escentuals might be an option for you - shipping is a little too much for me to order much from there. Personally, I like Nurture Soap, Fragrance Buddy, WSP, Sweet Cakes, Bramble Berry, Elements Bath and Body and Majestic Mountain Sage.


----------



## Hinata (Apr 10, 2020)

I haven’t fully explored all those company websites but I believe bramble berry And majestic mountain sage are super pricey! Like $4 per ounce? Is that the norm? How far do people typically stretch out one ounce of FO? I know it’s anywhere between 500-1000 grams of oil range but is there a sweet spot Soapers tend to go with? Will adding more oil concentration help if there is acceleration/ricing issues since it’s “watered down”?


----------



## dibbles (Apr 10, 2020)

I generally use 1 oz PPO for fragrance oils, but I like strongly scented soaps. Everyone is different in their own preferences, so you will have decide what you like. FOs are expensive. Fragrance Buddy is more reasonable in cost and I know there are others that are too. I am just trying to limit the number of suppliers I buy from. 

As for ricing and acceleration, I think if a FO is going to cause ricing, it will regardless of what you do. Ricing can usually be smoothed out with your stick blender. Accelerating fragrances can be slowed down by blending with a different, well behaved fragrance oil. I'm not sure what you mean by adding more oil concentration.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 10, 2020)

I like Natures Garden, Nurture, Fragrance Buddy, Just Scents  and WSP when they have a sale for a few.


----------



## Hinata (Apr 10, 2020)

dibbles said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by adding more oil concentration.




Like would using 1000g of oil cause less acceleration/ricing than if I used 500? Or using more liquid oils?


----------



## Arimara (Apr 10, 2020)

Since we're in the same state, I suggest Nurture Soap's since their shipping is not too bad. Brambleberry is a suggestion when they have a sale on their shipping prices or a sale where the shipping cost doesn't bring your cart items to full normal pricey or beyond. If you are in the NYC area, Save on Scents is accessible and you can pick up your order too (before this mess started). I've saved on shipping plenty of times with them but the only caveat I have is that their FOs can be a bit more hit-or-miss and you have to be mindful of the strength you order.

Using 1000g would make the same amount of difference that using 500g oils would- none. If a FO is going to accelerate on you, no amount of oils will stave it off. You would have to learn how to make it work for you (often times, you can)


----------



## Hinata (Apr 10, 2020)

All of my FO are from candlescience. The resource on the FO chart we created had a limited number of scent on there since it’s not the most popular company people to get oils from. I guess I will be updating the chart from my experience! Thank you everyone for your suggestions, it is greatly appreciated.

I am good at improvising. The only hiccup is when I want to do a loofah mold and imbed a long piece of loofah. If the batter seizes and gets too thick then it doesn’t go down the long mold. I guess that can be rectified by cutting the loofah and putting them into individual molds... just never know how the FO acts and will have to wing it!

I read that floral are notorious for ricing.
Any other general rules to be aware of like citrus or the baked goods with a lot of vanillin in terms of texture? Thanks!


----------



## Susie (Apr 11, 2020)

I use WSP, Nurture Soap, and a local candlemaking supply place about 5 miles from me, Lone Star Candle Supply.  I just have to be careful of their soap safe FOs because their main purpose is candles.  But WSP has really good prices when they have a sale.  I try to only order during sales, so I stock up then to offset shipping.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 11, 2020)

Florals are known to misbehave, but there are plenty available that are easy to work with. Read reviews on the vendors site and here on the fragrance review board. Citrus are generally easy to work with. I don't care for the bakery type scents, so I can't advise you on those. Vanilla will discolor, but there isn't any difference in texture in my experience.


----------



## rdc1978 (Apr 12, 2020)

Does BB have a regularly timed sale on FO?  I have to put in an order and prices out it's about $200, so it would be nice if I could catch an upcoming sale, or at least a break on shipping.  Oh wait I'm not even signed up for their emails.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 12, 2020)

Hinata said:


> Like would using 1000g of oil cause less acceleration/ricing than if I used 500? Or using more liquid oils?


The amount of FO you use in a batch is determined as a percentage of the weight of the oils in the recipe.  5% FO in 1000g of oils will result in the same concentration of FO as 5% FO in 500g of oils.  There should not be a significant change in the behavior of the FO with batch size if you adjust the batter temperature to be the same when you add the FO. Soaping at a lower temperature can slow down acceleration for some FOs.


----------



## Carly B (Apr 12, 2020)

rdc1978 said:


> Does BB have a regularly timed sale on FO?  I have to put in an order and prices out it's about $200, so it would be nice if I could catch an upcoming sale, or at least a break on shipping.  Oh wait I'm not even signed up for their emails.




No regularly timed sales, but if you sign up, you'll get an email.  Sometimes you don't get a lot of notice, tho.  Sometimes the free shipping sale only lasts a day or two.

Does anyone here get an email from Oregon Trails?  I've tried signing up a couple times and nothing.  In her last
post on her site, which was 3/5, Suz said she was going to put her Mysore Sandalwood on sale (the BEST sandalwood I
have ever found), but I keep checking and I've not seen it on sale, so I'm wondering if it went on sale with a code
to her mailing list folks only.


----------



## rdc1978 (Apr 12, 2020)

Carly B said:


> No regularly timed sales, but if you sign up, you'll get an email.  Sometimes you don't get a lot of notice, tho.  Sometimes the free shipping sale only lasts a day or two.
> 
> Does anyone here get an email from Oregon Trails?  I've tried signing up a couple times and nothing.  In her last
> post on her site, which was 3/5, Suz said she was going to put her Mysore Sandalwood on sale (the BEST sandalwood I
> ...



Thanks!  I don't know why I never signed up for the emails.  And now when I just went on the site I don't even get the prompt now!!!!!


----------



## rdc1978 (Apr 13, 2020)

I'm on the fragrance buddy site, but am a little confused.  BB and NS have testing notes for all their soap fragrances so you'll know if the FO will accelerate or discolor in CP soap.  

I don't see any such thing on the frangrance buddy site.  Should I assume all the soap scents behave well in CP soap or do I read reviews and hope for the best?  Or am I just not seeing the testing notes or any information on acceleration/discoloration?  TYIA


----------



## dibbles (Apr 13, 2020)

rdc1978 said:


> I'm on the fragrance buddy site, but am a little confused.  BB and NS have testing notes for all their soap fragrances so you'll know if the FO will accelerate or discolor in CP soap.
> 
> I don't see any such thing on the frangrance buddy site.  Should I assume all the soap scents behave well in CP soap or do I read reviews and hope for the best?  Or am I just not seeing the testing notes or any information on acceleration/discoloration?  TYIA


Do a search here. There are a couple of threads about FB. If you are wondering about something specific, ask. I’ve tried quite a few. I don’t think there are specific testing notes on their site, and sometimes not a lot of reviews, but generally I have had good luck and have been happy.


----------



## rdc1978 (Apr 13, 2020)

dibbles said:


> Do a search here. There are a couple of threads about FB. If you are wondering about something specific, ask. I’ve tried quite a few. I don’t think there are specific testing notes on their site, and sometimes not a lot of reviews, but generally I have had good luck and have been happy.



 Ahhhh, many thanks!


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 14, 2020)

rdc1978 said:


> I'm on the fragrance buddy site, but am a little confused.  BB and NS have testing notes for all their soap fragrances so you'll know if the FO will accelerate or discolor in CP soap.
> 
> I don't see any such thing on the frangrance buddy site.  Should I assume all the soap scents behave well in CP soap or do I read reviews and hope for the best?  Or am I just not seeing the testing notes or any information on acceleration/discoloration?  TYIA



I read the reviews regardless of what a site may say about the fragrance.  I've had FO's that stated no acceleration/ricing ect but they have done it to me and sometimes the reviews will reflect that as well.   Also read the reviews here.  It all helps.


----------



## Hinata (Apr 14, 2020)

Which company is the best at emailing you with discounts that pop up on FO? Who tends to have sales most frequently? My definition of a sale is like 50-60% off not like 30% lol.   I don’t want to sign up to five different sources if I don’t have to. I have spent like $600 since January on oils, molds, lye and FO and I give most of my soaps away as gifts. I don’t use soy, corn or canola because they go rancid quickly and I prefer to use oils that didn’t go through extensive chemical and heat processing so oils I use are more expensive. This is why I’m sounding cheap on the FO! For the soap I do sell to co-workers I sell for $1 per ounce so I try to be super reasonable about the price. Making soap is a hobby and passion. So I’d rather make more soap and sell it at a bargain than to go through less soap for a higher price. And as we all know FO is the most pricey ingredient in our recipes!


----------



## Ashleigh (Apr 14, 2020)

I honestly don't think I've EVER seen FO's, or any soap making ingredients, for 50-60% off. Even ones that are being discontinued aren't priced that low. If this type of sale does exist, i'd love to know the source! Granted i'm in Canada where all supplies seem to cost more than the States, but I have ordered from US suppliers and get their newsletters and haven't seen any discounts in that range. If you want to avoid cluttering your inbox, maybe set up a different account just for soaping emails, or direct soap related emails to a separate folder so you can look in only when you choose. 

I know when I started out the FO prices seemed so high, but that's because of the small bottles I was purchasing. Once you find your favorites and can order in larger sizes, the cost per ounce will come down a bit. You could also join some prebuy groups, which will bring the cost down some. You could then just buy a select number of FO's in bulk, and keep things interesting with your colours and techniques instead of large numbers of fragrances.


----------



## Hinata (Apr 14, 2020)

So far what I have seen is candlescience and their 99 cent sale (now actually 1.33) was like a 50% off. Not sure if the only source I was familiar with coincidentally was the most economic! But yes thank you for pointing out that once I buy more ounces it will be more economic. Just not ready to commit to one certain FO that I may not like the scent or it misbehaves so I’m still testing the waters of different FO and trying to try different companies before I splurge. Last time I bought FO the bill was $206! That adds up!! I’m sure once I have a follower of customers and raise the price by $1 or so it would totally compensate for the extra price of the FO. I’m just not quit there just yet!


----------



## mtinetti61 (Apr 14, 2020)

Where would I find pre-buy groups?


----------



## Ashleigh (Apr 14, 2020)

mtinetti61 said:


> Where would I find pre-buy groups?


I'd suggest just doing a google search "Fragrance oil pre-buy" and your area. I'm not sure where you're located and only know of a couple in Canada. When I used those search terms and found a couple, I verified if they were legitimate by looking at recommendations in some soap Facebook groups I'm part of.


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Apr 14, 2020)

I just ordered some FO from this place called: The Candlemakers Store.  I ordered from them on Sunday and it looks like my order should be here within 3 days from now.  I  bought 3 one ounce bottles and got one free.  Looks like they also carry soap supplies and maybe on sale right now.  Will let you know more if you'd like once I get my product.






						Candle Making | Candle Scents | TheCandleMakersStore.com
					

We Carry the Best Candle Making Supplies at Great Prices along with Tips, Advice and Other Items for the Home Crafting Industry, Click Here to Shop With Us Today!




					thecandlemakersstore.com


----------



## rdc1978 (Apr 14, 2020)

Hinata said:


> So far what I have seen is candlescience and their 99 cent sale (now actually 1.33) was like a 50% off. Not sure if the only source I was familiar with coincidentally was the most economic! But yes thank you for pointing out that once I buy more ounces it will be more economic. Just not ready to commit to one certain FO that I may not like the scent or it misbehaves so I’m still testing the waters of different FO and trying to try different companies before I splurge. Last time I bought FO the bill was $206! That adds up!! I’m sure once I have a follower of customers and raise the price by $1 or so it would totally compensate for the extra price of the FO. I’m just not quit there just yet!



LOL, it does, I just put in a FO purchase to brambleberry and it was $163 after the 20% discount for the order because I signed up for their mailing list.  

I tried to find a more cost effective source too, but my limited research leads me to everyone being about the same. I have seen people sell collections of fo on eBay and Etsy but haven't looked into the pricing.  

That candlescience sale sounds pretty good.  I kinda wish companies could sell the trial sizes a little cheaper, but oh well.


----------



## math ace (Apr 14, 2020)

I haven't been able to find a single source for fragrances.  I tested a ton of fragrances in the last year.  I've bought from:
Bramble Berry, 
Candle Science, 
Flaming Candle, 
Fragrance Buddy, 
Lone Star, 
Maple Street Candle, 
Micas and More, 
Rustic Escentuals, 
Virginia Candle Supply, 
and Wholesale Supplies Plus.

When I test my fragrances, I look for fragrances that last at least 6 months in CP and do not rice or seize.  
I like to try my fragrances when the 1 ounce samples are around $1 each.  This means that I don't try too many from Bramble Berry anymore.
I try a few at a time when WSP puts their fragrances on sale for 30% off.  I don't try too many fragrances from WSP because their smallest size is 2 ounces.

Some of the above companies have much better customer service than others.  Some provide the IRFA information upfront, with others it is like pulling teeth to get the information. My favorite 2 companies for customer service and long lasting CP fragrances are Candle Science and Micas and More. 

With Rustic Escentuals ( and they do a once a year $1 sampler sale) I get very frustrated because their shipping is crazy high.  They have ONE fragrance that I really like and shipping is so high that I just won't order the fragrance!


----------



## rdc1978 (Apr 15, 2020)

math ace said:


> I haven't been able to find a single source for fragrances.  I tested a ton of fragrances in the last year.  I've bought from:
> Bramble Berry,
> Candle Science,
> Flaming Candle,
> ...



Thanks for the information!  I'd love a $1 sampler sale.  I'm perfectly willing to buy a larger size but $4 for a dud of a f/o kinda sucks.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 15, 2020)

I don't have a single source for my fragrances either.  I decided when I saw so many companies go out of business and seeing people scrambling to find replacements I would never put all my eggs in one basket.   I use Nature's Garden (fast shipping, reasonable shipping), Just Scent, WSP (only when on sale), Nurture Soap, Micas and More, Elements, Fragrance Buddy and a few others.  I haven't purchased from Brambleberry in years, takes too long and gotten pretty expensive.


----------



## Carly B (Apr 15, 2020)

I agree with @Ashleigh, I've never seen FOs with 50% - 60% off.  Soapmaking is not the most inexpensive of hobbies, and if you don't sell for regularly for an income stream, not only will you end up having more soap than you know what to do with, you will spend far more than you make. (ask me how I know)  But if you aren't in it to make a living or augment your income, think of it as spending money on a hobby you enjoy that is creative and happy-making and gives you something beneficial to boot.  

I know that doesn't answer your question, but it's something to think about.  Maybe if you don't want to spend a lot, find one supplier for FOs and stick with them.  I find shipping costs are one of my biggest pain points, but minimizing the number of suppliers helps on that front.  I'm the type that will always add one or two things more to my cart to get free shipping (yeah, I know, they got me), but I'd rather get a few more items for the same cost as less items and shipping.


----------



## math ace (Apr 15, 2020)

rdc1978 said:


> Thanks for the information!  I'd love a $1 sampler sale.  I'm perfectly willing to buy a larger size but $4 for a dud of a f/o kinda sucks.



My sentiment EXACTLY!

*Maple Street Fragrance* - Check their web site because every few months they do a 20 bottle sampler for $26.
                                         (FYI:  The orange is delish out of the bottle but was soap on a stick for me in CP)
                                          They list the IFRA for some of their fragrances, but not all.  So, you have to check carefully before ordering.
                                          The really big negative is that they list no phone number.  If you have a problem, you have to rely on email.
                                           From my experience, EMAIL responses are not their priority.  You may or may not get a response.
                                           They do a really good job with Bath and Body Work Dupes.


*Fragrance Buddy* -          They tend to have sales during holidays - Labor Day, Memorial Day, Black Friday, etc.  They advertise their sales on Facebook.
                                        They are usually coupon codes for 20 - 25% off and shipping is reasonable.
                                         Their 1 ounce bottles are usually $2.50 - $3.00 reg.   So, you won't get a $1 a bottle sale, but it will be a reasonable $2 bottle.
                                         The really good thing about this company is it gets MUCH cheaper per ounce when you step up to an 8 ounce bottle.
                                         So, once you find the scents you like, it runs $10 for an 8 ounce bottle.
                                         Personally,  I love that they carry a 4 ounce size option.  I am a hobby soapper and this size works best for me!
                                         They do a really good job with LUSH dupes

*Candle Science* -               Twice a year sales.  Price is running $1.40 a bottle.  The sales are advertised on Facebook and they will email you a heads up if you get on
                                         their email list.  *The next one will probably be around August / September. *
                                         Their sales only lasts a few days and you only get a day or two heads up notice!

                                         INCREDIBLE CUSTOMER SERVICE!

                                         Does in-house testing to provide you feed back for the fragrances in CP, before you spend the $$$ on them!
                                         I have more favorite Florals from this company than any other - Yellow Rose, Red Rose (gets better with age),
                                         English Garden ( can accelerate, keep it simple, but the scent is true to OOB and lasts FOREVER!),  and
                                         Orange Blossom  ( which morphs to more of a gardenia scent when used in CP)

*Rustic Escentuals* -            One Sale a year and shipping is HIGH.  It has been $1 per bottle for years.  YOU MUST ORDER in increments of 20 during the sale.
*Their sale is usually around July.  *Get on their mailing list.  They will email you a heads up.  Their sale lasts 4 or 5 days.

                                        I've tried many of their scents and found few to last the in CP.  The community put a list of long lasting fragrances together on a thread called
*                      HELP! Need a fragrance suggestions for CP soap*
                                        The recommendations for Rustic Escentual were:
*                                       Rustic Escentuals (ES)* - Redwood,   Satsuma,   London Fog,   Lemon Verbena,   Hippie Chick,  Tuscan Fields,
                                                                               Heavenly Honeysuckle,   Blue Skies,   Oud Wood,   Barbershop 1920's,

                                       I am going to add their Birthday Cake to the list.  
                                       It discolors to a dark brown and to my nose has more chocolate undertones than plain vanilla. My sample bar is a year old and still smells.

                                       Plus, my Neroli,  Calabrian Bergamot & Violet, and Cucumber & Mint testers are 6 to 7 months old and still doing good.
                                       My Icy Peppermint from them is calming down to a nice peppermint at 6 months. Man, this was crazy intense in the beginning.
                                      I think soaping at a lower rate might be recommended for this one!


*Now you have options!  Get ready to empty your bank account cause the sales will be coming your way soon!*


----------



## Ashleigh (Apr 15, 2020)

Aztec Candle and Soap Supplies has a sale on right now, 5 samples for $5 (1oz). Limit one per household. I've ordered in the past but haven't got a chance to try them out yet but reviews seem pretty good.


----------



## rdc1978 (Apr 15, 2020)

Oh, thank you both, I will be checking out those sales!  I've mostly ordered from BB, but they are expensive and for some reason they seem to be discontinuing some of the FO I like.


----------



## Hinata (Apr 16, 2020)

Thank you so much! I’m gonna check out now!



Ashleigh said:


> Aztec Candle and Soap Supplies has a sale on right now, 5 samples for $5 (1oz). Limit one per household. I've ordered in the past but haven't got a chance to try them out yet but reviews seem pretty good.



OMG so I went to try 5 one ounce samples.  And then the cheapest shipping option was like $9   

I think I paid no more than $8 for over 100 ounces of product from my last order  (candle science).


----------



## KiwiMoose (Apr 17, 2020)

Hinata said:


> All of my FO are from candlescience. The resource on the FO chart we created had a limited number of scent on there since it’s not the most popular company people to get oils from. I guess I will be updating the chart from my experience! Thank you everyone for your suggestions, it is greatly appreciated.
> 
> I am good at improvising. The only hiccup is when I want to do a loofah mold and imbed a long piece of loofah. If the batter seizes and gets too thick then it doesn’t go down the long mold. I guess that can be rectified by cutting the loofah and putting them into individual molds... just never know how the FO acts and will have to wing it!
> 
> ...


I buy a lot from Candlescience ( through my NZ supplier).  I have updated the FO review chart from time to time with these - but there's a few I've used that are not on there.  Happy to let you know if there are any that you're interested in. A couple of theirs I like that I've had no trouble with and are strong/long lasting are Apple Harvest and Love Spell.


----------



## math ace (Apr 17, 2020)

CORRECTION:

"Plus, my Neroli, Calabrian Bergamot & Violet, and Cucumber & Mint testers are 6 to 7 months old and still doing good.
My Icy Peppermint from them is calming down to a nice peppermint at 6 months. Man, this was crazy intense in the beginning. "

The Calabrian Bergamot & violet seems to be starting to fade around the 6 month mark.   It could just be my nose after smelling the other scents. I've noticed that my nose get go "blind" to some scents after I've smelled some other scents. 

  The other three - Neroli,   Cumcumber & mint,  and the Icy Peppermint are still doing well at the 6 to 7 month mark.


----------



## Hinata (Apr 18, 2020)

I did it! I just bought nearly 200 bucks of FO from maplestreet! excited to try some of their designer lines.


----------



## Arimara (Apr 18, 2020)

math ace said:


> CORRECTION:
> 
> "Plus, my Neroli, Calabrian Bergamot & Violet, and Cucumber & Mint testers are 6 to 7 months old and still doing good.
> My Icy Peppermint from them is calming down to a nice peppermint at 6 months. Man, this was crazy intense in the beginning. "
> ...



Sniff an onion, coffee or your armpits and your nose should reset itself.


----------



## Saponificarian (Apr 18, 2020)

Hinata said:


> I did it! I just bought nearly 200 bucks of FO from maplestreet! excited to try some of their designer lines.



Just curious, why Maple Street Candle? Maybe I am just a sissy but I would only drop that much at a supplier that I have used their FOs before and with great reviews from Soapers from various scent review boards.

But then like I said, I am not very brave

Please let us know how you like the FOs.


----------



## Hinata (Apr 18, 2020)

The reason why I bought so much was because they where having a sale and it's one flat price for shipping.  So instead of paying $9 for 20 one ounce sample I thought it would be a good idea to buy more... then got carried away!  I am used to candlescience who only gets sales twice a year and was unsure when this company will get a sale again although I have a feeling its more often than twice a year.  Also, I had wrongfully assumed this was a super popular company but when I went to look at the FO review chart I was suprised to see it wasn't listed there!!! loool

Sooo.... I hope maplestreet would be comparable to other companies at least......someone on another forum said their scent was weak.  But I ended up buying scents I didn't currently have that I was interested in and didn't mind taking a risk.  Will just have to soap cautiously to prevent a soap on a stick surprise like another member mentioned about one of their FO.  Time will tell  

If anyone has experience with maplestreet then let me know!  Reassurance would be greatly appreciated.  I didn't recieved my package in the mail yet to get he OOB experience yet.


----------



## Saponificarian (Apr 18, 2020)

Hinata said:


> The reason why I bought so much was because they where having a sale and it's one flat price for shipping.  So instead of paying $9 for 20 one ounce sample I thought it would be a good idea to buy more... then got carried away!  I am used to candlescience who only gets sales twice a year and was unsure when this company will get a sale again although I have a feeling its more often than twice a year.  Also, I had wrongfully assumed this was a super popular company but when I went to look at the FO review chart I was suprised to see it wasn't listed there!!! loool
> 
> Sooo.... I hope maplestreet would be comparable to other companies at least......someone on another forum said their scent was weak.  But I ended up buying scents I didn't currently have that I was interested in and didn't mind taking a risk.  Will just have to soap cautiously to prevent a soap on a stick surprise like another member mentioned about one of their FO.  Time will tell
> 
> If anyone has experience with maplestreet then let me know!  Reassurance would be greatly appreciated.  I didn't recieved my package in the mail yet to get he OOB experience yet.



All the best! 

Let us know what you think OOB and when you soap them.


----------



## math ace (Apr 18, 2020)

Maple's midsummer's night is a spot on dupe that is holding strong at the 4 month mark.

The Japanese Cherry blossom is a spot on dupe that is changing a little at the 4 month mark.

The cashmere glow will discolor to brown, so be prepared.  The scent is light from the beginning, but is holding at 4 months.

Maple's cucumber melon is a spot-on dupe, BUT IT FADED AROUND 3 months.

Maple's honeysuckle is nasty in CP IMHO.   Maple's Jasmine heart didn't rock my world, but it is still sticking at 4 months.

Maple's Orange was incredible OOB, but my batter seized instantly with it.  Add insult to injury, the fragrance did not make it out of the cure!

I hear their Cherry Almond and Hot Baked Apple Pie are really good in CP.   I am going to try them next time around.

It is Soooooo Hard dealing with a fragrance company that is only focused on candle makers : (


----------



## Hinata (Apr 18, 2020)

That was my concern with candlescience a well.

Thank you soo much for your review, it was very reassuring.


----------



## math ace (Apr 18, 2020)

Hinata said:


> Sooo.... I hope maplestreet would be comparable to other companies at least......someone on another forum said their scent was weak.  But I ended up buying scents I didn't currently have that I was interested in and didn't mind taking a risk.  Will just have to soap cautiously to prevent a soap on a stick surprise like another member mentioned about one of their FO.  Time will tell



I had troubles with another company's fragrances being light, but not so with Maple Street.  I don't think Florals are going to be their niche.  They seem to do a good job with dupes.  I am waiting until mine get to the 6 month mark before I leave reviews.  YES,  we need to get a Maple Street Review page started!  I stumbled across their name while on another forum.

Tell us what fragrances you ordered!

I am in the process of testing a few more of their fragrances.  These are only about 2 weeks old.

Lemon Pound Cake - will discolor to brown.  It reminds me of a lemon sugar cookie at the point in the cure.

Shave and a haircut - just a clean soap smell, nothing special.

Birthday Cake - DARK BROWN and just your typical birthday cake.

Macintosh Apple - Nice apple

Bombshell - Sexy, Spicy,  and I hope it holds.  Its on the light side.

Sage and Lemongrass -  It reminds me of Crystal Light lemonade.  I like it!

Gardenia Tuberose - Not my favorite,  I love tuberose and gardenia, so I really expect a lot from something with this name! This one is discoloring to a tan.

Blue Raspberry -  Smells like a blue jolly rancher!

I've got about 1/2 dozen left to test.


----------



## Hinata (Apr 18, 2020)

I ordered the designer FO since I was lacking those in my collection.  Also ordered strawberry champange, some coffee flavors, citrus sage, blackberry sage, the theme flavors like Sx at the beach and thunderstorm, day at the spa, love spell, amber, frankincense.. .... no florals bc I had a lot of those from candlescience.


----------



## math ace (Apr 18, 2020)

You don't have to worry about Candle Science.  They are working hard at capturing the soap making market.  They are testing the fragrances to try to provide additional feedback for the soap maker.  Their customer service is the best I've experienced from all the companies that I've tried.  

I would of tried a second order of 20 fragrances from Maple, but I am waiting to have them post the IFRA statements for a few fragrances that I want to try.


----------



## Hinata (Apr 18, 2020)

math ace said:


> I am in the process of testing a few more of their fragrances.  These are only about 2 weeks old.
> 
> Lemon Pound Cake - will discolor to brown.  It reminds me of a lemon sugar cookie at the point in the cure.
> 
> ...



lemon pound cake had 3 star review so I didn't  get it althrough i love that scent from candlescience-- howwever, it was not soap safe from there.
bday cake--- already had cake and soo many cobblers, cheesecakes and baked goods from candlescience already with lots of vanilla so didn't get.
Got the apples flavors! can't wait to try it out!
bombshell-- good to know its light.  Maybe I'll only use 600 grams of oil per FO ounce.  What ratio did you use?
Sage and citrus/blackberry/euylptus/lemongrass I plan on making salt soaps with.  My customer base is obsessed with salt soaps and so am I!!!
I got cherry blossom and maybe 2 other florals-- almond cherry -- and something else.  I plan to just mix it with other florals I know will behave to play it safe.

what else did you order?  none of my soaps make it to 6 months mark.  My friends and family swoops it all up.  I am lucky to save my husband and I a bar! haha.  So having FO that stick is not high on my list.  I tend to make small batches since I use 1-2 ounces that way I give out gift baskets with 4-5 different bars as an assortment.  Makes it so much more fun this way!


----------



## math ace (Apr 19, 2020)

Hinata said:


> I ordered the designer FO since I was lacking those in my collection.  Also ordered strawberry champange, some coffee flavors, citrus sage, blackberry sage, the theme flavors like Sx at the beach and thunderstorm, day at the spa, love spell, amber, frankincense.. .... no florals bc I had a lot of those from candlescience.



GOOD Decision on the florals.  Like I said earlier,  I don't think that is their thing.  Candle Science carries more of my floral favorites than any other company.  Please, share your results after you get a chance to soap with them.

FYI:  No problems soaping with any of the fragrances , including the Japaneses Cherry Blossom, EXCEPT the orange.

I only get to soap every 3 or 4 months. So, I make several batches to carry me through to the next soaping opportunity. Needless to say,  I won't use a fragrance if it doesn't stick for at least 6 months.


----------



## SoapSisters (Apr 19, 2020)

math ace said:


> I haven't been able to find a single source for fragrances.  I tested a ton of fragrances in the last year.  I've bought from:
> Bramble Berry,
> Candle Science,
> Flaming Candle,
> ...


@math ace, I'm interested to know which fragrances you like from Micas and More. I've been happiest with their Lavender & Apricot. All their fragrances I've tried so far have behaved exceptionally well in CP.


----------



## Quilter99755 (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm new to FO's and bought a bunch of samplers at Maple and Nurture. I tested a bunch of them in January. Am waiting for the 6 month mark to do the review.  I tested at 3% which is a long story...too long...but think 5% might be a better strength to use.

Barnwood- almost non-existent. My daughter picked it for a batch of soap with stout and it's like it has no scent at all. It was at 5%. That is from December. It didn't have much of a scent OOB and disappeared almost immediately 
Tuscan Nights- one of my favorites but turns to a brown. It is one of the scents that my grandson wanted in "his" next soap, so of course had to make a batch with that. It's doing well at 3% in the tester and at 5% in the soap I made. It makes my room smell so yummy. I think it will be a favorite. The scent in soap is still going strong from February. 

Both soaps were done HP but the testing was done in CP.


----------



## Hinata (Apr 23, 2020)

Right now CS has a select few FO that are 50% off!!  comes out to be 1.33/ounce!
I trust CS since I ordered from then before and the order delivered quickly.

I am still awaiting my order from maplescience which I placed over a week ago  
had to contact customer service which has not helped and stalk down the owner on FB to get 
assistance with my order.


----------



## Tarra (Mar 21, 2021)

Hinata said:


> I haven’t fully explored all those company websites but I believe bramble berry And majestic mountain sage are super pricey! Like $4 per ounce? Is that the norm? How far do people typically stretch out one ounce of FO? I know it’s anywhere between 500-1000 grams of oil range but is there a sweet spot Soapers tend to go with? Will adding more oil concentration help if there is acceleration/ricing issues since it’s “watered down”?


I am no professional, but from watching a lot of soaping videos, it seems like there is a regulation as the maximum amount of FO or EO that can be used in a batch. I believe that it is Max 0.5 ounces per pound of soap. You may need to find out what the regulations are where you live.


----------



## TheGecko (Mar 21, 2021)

Tarra said:


> I am no professional, but from watching a lot of soaping videos, it seems like there is a regulation as the maximum amount of FO or EO that can be used in a batch. I believe that it is Max 0.5 ounces per pound of soap. You may need to find out what the regulations are where you live.


But yes...there are regulations on the amount of scent that can be safely used in bath and body products and depending on your country, there can be additional regulations.


----------



## Relle (Mar 22, 2021)

Tarra said:


> I am no professional, but from watching a lot of soaping videos, it seems like there is a regulation as the maximum amount of FO or EO that can be used in a batch. I believe that it is Max 0.5 ounces per pound of soap. You may need to find out what the regulations are where you live.


Hinata hasn't been here since May last year, so not likely to see your post to them.


----------

